# He Stuck It in the Wrong Hole



## Deleted member 19863 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwVPPQfRJf8


This.


----------



## Hir (Sep 22, 2009)

Lynx Plox.


----------



## Thebravelittle... (Sep 22, 2009)

Scott Baio is the best part of that video.


----------

